# Sintetizador analógico



## damianschwartz (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola, me gustaria saber si alguien en Madrid podria echarme una mano con este proyecto

http://www.ladyada.net/make/x0xb0x/fab/prep/index.html


----------



## zezy (Jul 17, 2007)

hola, acabo de terminar una, pero tengo problemas para instalar el software.

cómo te ha ido a tí?

podrías ayudarme con lo del bootloader?


----------



## Gabf (Jul 17, 2007)

no es digital via midi ese proyecto? 

Yo me estoy emprendiendo en ucapps.de no se si les interesara saludos


----------

